# Amateur bricklaying



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Anyone tried it on larger projects?

I've done it on a brick bbq, small wall and conservatory wall in last house. Waiting on planning permission for porch/side extension, rear extension and garage. All of work I was planning on doing myself apart from bricklaying. I'm now contemplating doing that as well to save a few grand. Will only be the porch and side extension this year, rear and garage will be phase next year. 

Concerned about the length of time it'll take me but thinking that'll pick up with practice.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Have a look here

Might be of some help?










Posted by Z4-35i 30/09/2013


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Maxtor said:


> Have a look here
> 
> Might be of some help?
> 
> ...


Ok that looks really good. Clicked on the link for the bricklaying course too. Pity it's in London! Didn't think about a course but seeing they do weekend ones could be handy. Will get onto google and explore.

Cheers for that.


----------



## Chrislazski (Apr 21, 2015)

One of the lads at work is building an extention and was showing me this




Don't know if any good though.


----------

